# Newbie Tangayanikan 120 Gallon (Lots of Pics)



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a newbie to the Aquaria world. My first tank started last month and is a 29G planted with 5 Gouramis, 9 cherry barbs and 4 BN plecos and 2 Otos. It's doing quite well now.  After that, I was totally hooked and browsing Aquaria forums daily. I found this tank I really liked and ended up getting it. It's a 120g 72" x 18" x 20" Hagen with 1/2" glass. I picked up the tank last Sunday so it's only 1 1/2 weeks old and still needs a few things like lights and proper background. 

Tank: Hagen 120 gallon 72" x 18" x 20" 
Substrate: 100lbs of 3M Color Quartz S Grade "Black"
Decoration: 130lbs of Rose Quartz (not all in yet), Some Plants
Filters: Eheim 2217, Eheim 2250 with overflow
Inhabitants: 8 Neolamprologus Pulcher "Daffodil", 6 Lamprologus Brevis (Kigoma), 7 Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" (Kigoma)

Front shot









View from right side









View from left side








http://gunnerx.ca/pics/120/P4277807.jpg
Filters









Lamprologus Brevis (Kigoma)

























Neolamprologus Pulcher "Daffodil"

























Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" (Kigoma)

























Going to be adding some Julidochromis Transcriptus this Sunday.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Very nice tank and fish. I'd be concerned that your tank hasn't properly cycled yet. Have you done something to instant cycle the tank such as use Bio-Spira or filter media from an established tank?


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Very nice tank and fish. I'd be concerned that your tank hasn't properly cycled yet. Have you done something to instant cycle the tank such as use Bio-Spira or filter media from an established tank?


Sorry, I forgot to mention that I bought the tank from someone and he threw in the Daffodils and Brevis. The Eheim 2217 was the filter used with the tank. I picked up the tank at 3pm, brought it home, put in eggcreate, set up rocks, put in sand and filled it up. Ran the Ehem 2217 for 4 hours then put the fishes back in. Then ran the Eheim 2250 which I purchased separately. So the Eheim 2217 was already established. I tested Nitrites 2 days later and reading was 0.

It was a package deal. Tank, stand, glass covers, Eheim 2217, heaters and fishes. Filter was still running when I got to his place and the tank was half full. He completed emptying it out while I was there. Plus, I only lived 10 mins away.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the aquascaping!!! :thumb:

Excellant shots of the fishies as well.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

water is really clear, thats a really nice setup!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tank there nice fish combo to :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great fish! & very nice set up!


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kinds words.  I just picked up a bunch of java fern from someone and added them to the tank last night. Once I finalize the placement, I will update the pictures. I'm adding more rocks too.


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally got my latest and last addition at the moment for the tank. With the help of Multies and his generous donation of his own, I got 11 Julidochromis Transcriptus yesterday! Here are the pics.



















Checking Me out!













































I had to rearrange the right side of the tank and created a small mountain with smaller rocks. The Julis seem to like it a lot. I will take updated pics of my tank once I get my 2nd light but I have added a lot of Java Fern in there.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

NICE! :thumb:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

hey that's an awsome tank you have I love the setup and you have some good looking fish keep up the good work remember it's not a hobbie it's an addiction


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

It's definitely an addiction. Every time I see a large Aquarium on sale I'm tempted to buy it. 

I took a look again today and I noticed something odd on the left side. I saw fry! It looks like the Daffodils had fry which is why they are protecting that area from everyone else. :dancing: :fish:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice supries


----------

